# Wife watches porn, but won't admit it.



## dutch (Oct 11, 2010)

She can surf the internet , but she has no idea about history files,etc. 
I asked her about it once and she told me that it just popped up and it must have been from my going to porn sites. OK 
I had checked on her computer and found out that she checks out more than I ever imagined. Gay sites,male and female, mature sites and femdom/strapon sites. 
I think she is embarrassed to admit that she likes it, especially after admonishing me for it for so long. I don't let on that I know everything she does. It does explain her openess to some new experiences.
Do you know of your s/o's internet whereabouts?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i do not know what she does on the internet. it would excite me to know she surfed that kind of stuff, but i am almost positive she doesnt. its just not like her, at all, period.


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

My hubby works online as a secondary income, so, when it comes to knowing where he visits and such, it does not bother me one bit, we both have our own computers and i do surf the web ALOT and sometimes i will watch porn. He does not look thru my history or web pages, b/c he trusts me.. In the same aspect, i do not check his pages, because i do not care if he is or is not..

It sounds like you do not care if she does it? i am reading that right? It also sounds like she is embarrassed by it a little, kind of like a dirty little secret? And from the sounds of it, she is more curious about it? It almost sounds like, to me, that since she told you no about it all, that that is what made her curious? kind of like wanting to see what it is all about kind of thing, you know the whole thing " Curiosity killed the cat and SATISFACTION brought it back"

if she does end up liking it, maybe it will be a good thing and you guys can watch it together.


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

I knew for a while bc I can tell when my husband is lying and know when he has. I monitored him for a while after seeing him lie to me about porn and then asked point blank one more time... he looked me square in the eye and said he didnt watch porn or know what TNA and livejasmin are. Then he backed up and asked did you put something on the computer? Once I came clean we wiped the computer but never dealt with the problem so I just assume he is still doing it... I cant possibly compete with granny sex when Im only 40! He loves the granny sex... I think he has mom issues. He goes over to talk to her every day after work.... why doesnt he just marry his mom? LOL


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Sometimes I watch porn, not to get turned on. I watch it to see what postions they use, and techniques that are used. It gives me ideas for husband and I to try.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I do lol. I have been alone for months. I don't think he can out there on the ship but a boat load of guys can get pretty creative. I don't really care either. 

I know he has here and the only time that bugs me is when he doesn't come to me to get some since I am left wanting


----------



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

well i also watch porn not often but i do, i don't have a problem with my husband sneaking and doing it meaning without me even knowing, i just don't like to know or have the feeling that he is doing it i rather not know, well i don't watch porn to cum or anything i just watch it for some eye excitement or when i'm bored but mostly to see whats the latest that sound crazy right lol but i don't admit it, i wont i would feel like a little sneak and hearing my husband making fun of me for being a lil sneak that makes me feel a lil uncomfortable in a sneaky way lol


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

My wife doesn't surf, but when we get to Vegas and before I put the luggage down she's surfing the porn payperview on the tv.


----------



## anonymom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh I know my husband watches porn on the internet. That is what he does when I feel too tired to do anything. It doesn't bother me at all. 

I also watch porn, but not as often as he does. I have a pretty good imagination that gets the job done everytime.


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not sure why you want her to admit it. You KNOW she does it. Is it that you want to watch it with her or something? If so... I say bust her in the act, make it seem like its not a big deal (but is hot) and then join her.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

sometimes we just want our wife/gf to admit to us that they have urges/cravings too and it is not only guys who will want to hump them day n nite!


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

Ahh well that sounds fair enough to me!


----------



## honeypie (Oct 13, 2010)

I look at porn on the internet, probably more than I should. I won't admit it to my husband, even though he has caught me. 
The only reason I don't tell him is because he will get all sexed up and want me to act like that. That isn't why I like to watch it. 
He should be happy that it turns me on and sometimes gets me in the mood or gives me ideas.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

honeypie said:


> I look at porn on the internet, probably more than I should. I won't admit it to my husband, even though he has caught me.
> The only reason I don't tell him is because he will get all sexed up and want me to act like that. That isn't why I like to watch it.
> He should be happy that it turns me on and sometimes gets me in the mood or gives me ideas.


honestly, thats a very confusing response.

on one hand you dont want your husband getting all sexed up, but then you say porn turns you on and gives you ideas?


----------



## honeypie (Oct 13, 2010)

okeydokie said:


> honestly, thats a very confusing response.
> 
> on one hand you dont want your husband getting all sexed up, but then you say porn turns you on and gives you ideas?


Ideas would be fine,but I don't want to be treated like some porno actress, or disrepected. We have been there before and dealt with it. I don't mind him getting sexed up, just not in a way thats a turnoff. 
I can't remember the name, but there was a porno actor , who wore a cowboy hat. He totally disrepected women and I thought he was a psycho. I like nice fun, not scary fun.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

My wife is not computer-savvy and asked me to find a website she had been on. I looked at her history and found porn sites on it and thought to myself that things were going to get interesting.

After a few days go by... nothing.

Then I realized my son had been using her computer.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Can the women out there explain why women do this?


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Why we watch porn and don't necessarily cop to it? Clearly I can only speak for myself but for me what I'd say is that I would be highly unlikely to share what I watch and what I read for my own entertainment simply because what gets me off isn't anything that I have any interest in actually _doing._ I prefer a lot more kink in my fiction than I would ever really want to experience in my own sex life. 

I think that it would be hard to share what I watch/read simply because of that. I would just either feel I had to justify or explain it away, or else justify or explain why I didn't want to be in a similar scenario. Porn is for me, it's entertainment. It's not _wishing_ it was me. 

I don't by any means claim to speak for all women with my attitude here, though....


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

dutch said:


> She can surf the internet , but she has no idea about history files,etc.
> I asked her about it once and she told me that it just popped up and it must have been from my going to porn sites. OK
> I had checked on her computer and found out that she checks out more than I ever imagined. Gay sites,male and female, mature sites and femdom/strapon sites.
> I think she is embarrassed to admit that she likes it, especially after admonishing me for it for so long. I don't let on that I know everything she does. It does explain her openess to some new experiences.
> Do you know of your s/o's internet whereabouts?


I have looked at porn too, because honestly, some things I had no idea about. I wanted to look so I did. And I used to click on links and look some stuff up. But it was curiosity and it didn't mean the same thing to me as I'm sure it does to most men.

I didn't masturbate over it, and much of it shocked and confused me, or made me feel sick.

I looked at some stuff curious wanting to know what my SO used to look at too. 

I know a lot of women do start looking to see if they can understand what their SO's get out of it, and sometimes it's like car wreck and you can't look away. Whatever the reason, I see it as unhealthy for many reasons.


I just try and avoid it completely now though, because it doesn't sit well with my moral compass. I hate the exploitation and commodification of human beings.


----------

